# What to do now...



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

To much time on your hands?
Why not play paperclips?
Addicting and time consuming and the first one is free.
https://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclipsFun game, let me know what you think about it.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I don’t even know how to answer your poll because I have no idea what you’re asking. What are you talking about?!


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

The poll was an afterthought. The play is the thing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Is this an age thing? No idea.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I work out and just chill at home.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Maybe he wants us to rate his poll . . .


----------

